# Vaporesso Gemini CCell wonders and blunders



## Jakey

Hi all. So I got this tank a few days ago, reverting to commercial coils for the first time in a year, the 0.5ohm coil was installed, primed it, filled her up with some smackaroon and........ WOW!!!! Clean, crisp flavour. Every juice ive tried in this tank has really come through well in terms of flavour.

Its a 3ml tank so needs to be refilled fairly quickly, but who cares right, the vapes just that good.

Heres where my problems come in though. After finishing my first tank I refilled..... This somehow created an airlock which only partially opening the topfill rectified. Dry hit after dry hit forced me to put in a new 0.9ohm kanthal coil. No dry hits since. I found that closing off all the airflow as well as closing off the juice flow control when refilling prevented the airlock issue.

Pure bliss.......?

Not yet........

I seem to get some leakage out of the bottom airflow after refilling.. So I can deal with tgat right? Sure..... But whats pissing me off is the constant gurgle im getting, every damn time. A bit of spitback too.

Am I the only one?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Switch to the 0.9Ω cCell... after the 0.5Ω or 0.8Ω has been in the Gemini tank for some obscure reason I haven't been able to work out the "airlock" problem occurs... just release the top refill till you see bubbles and leave it there... the tank will fix itself over time... both my Gemini's are flying at full tilt again and happiness has been restored to the world!

Gemini Tank back in front!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Look for a thread called ceramic tank wars by none other than master Fisher. Should explain a few issues that you are having.


----------



## Jakey

@Christos Ive been partially active on that thread. Just found it a bit tough to filter out everything CCell specific. Think the main thing im looking for is a solution to gurgling. But will have a look again, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ceramic-coils-and-compatible-tanks.t19317/page-22#post-358647


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi @Jakey 
I had same problem but just open up top cap clean out top cap. Then stick some tissue down the chimney and wipe it.
Once that's done use your juice flow control and only leave it slightly open like 1-2 mm gap. You should be smiling after a few toots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mildly.inked

So I don't want to start a new thread as this has possibly been discussed elsewhere (like somewhere in the ceramic coils thread) so adding it here...

I bought myself a Gemini cCell tank, read about all horrible experiences with the 0.5ohm coils so I used the spare 0.6 coil that came with the tank... and it sucks, my 3rd pull was a dry hit (and that was after priming the coil and letting it sit in the tank for 40min and then only using it with about 26watts!). So, I know I need to find some 0.9 coils but was wondering, just for the interim, can I use Melo/iJust2 coils in this tank? I have 0.3 coils for my Melo III and they look just about the same to me (naked eye-wise anyway). 

Thoughts?


----------



## Clouds4Days

mildly.inked said:


> So I don't want to start a new thread as this has possibly been discussed elsewhere (like somewhere in the ceramic coils thread) so adding it here...
> 
> I bought myself a Gemini cCell tank, read about all horrible experiences with the 0.5ohm coils so I used the spare 0.6 coil that came with the tank... and it sucks, my 3rd pull was a dry hit (and that was after priming the coil and letting it sit in the tank for 40min and then only using it with about 26watts!). So, I know I need to find some 0.9 coils but was wondering, just for the interim, can I use Melo/iJust2 coils in this tank? I have 0.3 coils for my Melo III and they look just about the same to me (naked eye-wise anyway).
> 
> Thoughts?



Hi bud. Ive read people use the ccell coils on the i just and mello so im sure you could use the others on the gemini.


----------



## mildly.inked

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud. Ive read people use the ccell coils on the i just and mello so im sure you could use the others on the gemini.


Ya that's why Im thinking I might be able to but just thought I best make sure... don't want to damage the threads or something if there is a minute difference, etc.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@mildly.inked the only ceramic coil to use is the 0.9 Ohm cCell Kanthal Coil... and they need to be from the new batch.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic

Vaporesso have done huge damage to the ceramic coil moment with their dud coils.... however getting the decent 0.9 coils changes everything... I pretty much vape on them all day.

The Melo III mini and standard do in deed take the cCell coil so there is no reason not to expect the Melo coils not fitting in the Gemini.

Just a note on your Gemini tank... leave the juice cape slightly loose as the Gemini suffers from an airlock issue... when you take a long vape make sure you see bubbles coming from the coil as it re wicks... that may also be your issue with the coils that came with the tank because they do work to a degree and your problem may just be the airlock problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Rob Fisher said:


> @mildly.inked the only ceramic coil to use is the 0.9 Ohm cCell Kanthal Coil... and they need to be from the new batch.
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic
> 
> Vaporesso have done huge damage to the ceramic coil moment with their dud coils.... however getting the decent 0.9 coils changes everything... I pretty much vape on them all day.
> 
> The Melo III mini and standard do in deed take the cCell coil so there is no reason not to expect the Melo coils not fitting in the Gemini.
> 
> Just a note on your Gemini tank... leave the juice cape slightly loose as the Gemini suffers from an airlock issue... when you take a long vape make sure you see bubbles coming from the coil as it re wicks... that may also be your issue with the coils that came with the tank because they do work to a degree and your problem may just be the airlock problem.



Thanks for the info @Rob Fisher, will check for the airlock issue and see if that helps with the included coils otherwise I will try a Melo III coil while I wait for some proper 0.9 coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

If it wasn't for the leaking, I'd like the Gemini tanks better than I do. I missed out on the air lock issues with my black Gemini by replacing the factory installed coil with a .9 cCell as soon as I took it out of the box. It's never suffered an air lock, never given a dry hit. So it's only downfall has been the occasional leaking. No idea on the SS Gemini tank yet though, have not even bothered to open the package yet. I've liked the 3 Target tanks better having no issues at all with any of them. But now the Melo III/III Mini tanks, may overtake my Targets around here for running the .9 cCells in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Gibo

@Jakey after suffering with the dud .9 coils I got my hands on some 0.5 ccell coils, going to give it a try little later. Will keep you posted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Its weird hey. Seems like alongside the dud coil issue, that the tanks design itself is a bit off. Theres been two coils which work perfectly in my target tank, but when transferred to the gemini I get dry hits / airlock issues. When put back in the target they dont work properly anymore. Is it possible that the design / threading on my tank is messing up my coils completely? Or that the crap coils messed my tank up? My first coil worked wonders, since then ive been through 17 coils which have not worked. @Spydro @Christos @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> Its weird hey. Seems like alongside the dud coil issue, that the tanks design itself is a bit off. Theres been two coils which work perfectly in my target tank, but when transferred to the gemini I get dry hits / airlock issues. When put back in the target they dont work properly anymore. Is it possible that the design / threading on my tank is messing up my coils completely? Or that the crap coils messed my tank up? My first coil worked wonders, since then ive been through 17 coils which have not worked. @Spydro @Christos @Rob Fisher



The Gemini has an airlock issue but if you leave the top juice cap slightly open it is 100% fine... I have been through many many tanks with the 0.9 Kanthal Coil without an issue... of course getting a 4ml Melo III tank is the real answer.


----------



## Clouds4Days

I dont know what's up with the vapereso stuff. I have the gemini tank too i had the airlock issue with the coils it came with so i bought 0.9 and first coil i popped in perfect. About 2 days ago i popped in the 2nd 0.9 and boom airlock issue. But if you only close the top cap slightly then no more airlock problem. But ive kept all my coils.

I think uncle @Rob Fisher can solve this mystery for us.
Uncle rob do you have any coils still which you say were duds?
Can you maybe pop them in your melo 3 and see how they work?
I think this way we can see if its the coils or the crap gear.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont know what's up with the vapereso stuff. I have the gemini tank too i had the airlock issue with the coils it came with so i bought 0.9 and first coil i popped in perfect. About 2 days ago i popped in the 2nd 0.9 and boom airlock issue. But if you only close the top cap slightly then no more airlock problem. But ive kept all my coils.
> 
> I think uncle @Rob Fisher can solve this mystery for us.
> Uncle rob do you have any coils still which you say were duds?
> Can you maybe pop them in your melo 3 and see how they work?
> I think this way we can see if its the coils or the crap gear.



I tossed all my duds... I had a packet full of cCells, atom and some others... but every time I looked at the bag of wasted cash it annoyed the crap out of me to I just tossed them! None of my current stock of cCells are dud... but if I get one I will try it in the Melo but a dud is a dud is a dud methinks...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I tossed all my duds... I had a packet full of cCells, atom and some others... but every time I looked at the bag of wasted cash it annoyed the crap out of me to I just tossed them! None of my current stock of cCells are dud... but if I get one I will try it in the Melo but a dud is a dud is a dud methinks...



And any of the coils that came with the gemini tank- the 0.5 etc


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> And any of the coils that came with the gemini tank- the 0.5 etc



Oh those I have... will see if they work in the Melo III... but I have my doubts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh those I have... will see if they work in the Melo III... but I have my doubts...



I got a feeling its just the Gemini but lets see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Jakey said:


> Its weird hey. Seems like alongside the dud coil issue, that the tanks design itself is a bit off. Theres been two coils which work perfectly in my target tank, but when transferred to the gemini I get dry hits / airlock issues. When put back in the target they dont work properly anymore. Is it possible that the design / threading on my tank is messing up my coils completely? Or that the crap coils messed my tank up? My first coil worked wonders, since then ive been through 17 coils which have not worked. @Spydro @Christos @Rob Fisher


I only used the atom g ceramic for the crown. Sorry I don't have experience with the Gemini or target.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> The Gemini has an airlock issue but if you leave the top juice cap slightly open it is 100% fine... I have been through many many tanks with the 0.9 Kanthal Coil without an issue... of course getting a 4ml Melo III tank is the real answer.


It does work fine but somehow I find that with the top cap open the airflow just isnt the same, I also fine a slight difference in flavour. So..... This melo III tank. Who has em in stock? Hows the flavour compared to the gemini? And are you sure about this one? Haha.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> It does work fine but somehow I find that with the top cap open the airflow just isnt the same, I also fine a slight difference in flavour. So..... This melo III tank. Who has em in stock? Hows the flavour compared to the gemini? And are you sure about this one? Haha.



Had a little search early on and as far as i can remeber vaperite has them and vape club. 
But im gonna wait a while before i jump the gun.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Im really enjoying the serpent mini i already ordered a 2nd for my other mod.
Its the smoothest vape ive had on a rta. Almost as smooth as a ccell i would say.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> It does work fine but somehow I find that with the top cap open the airflow just isnt the same, I also fine a slight difference in flavour. So..... This melo III tank. Who has em in stock? Hows the flavour compared to the gemini? And are you sure about this one? Haha.



The flavour is just as good as either the Target or Gemini and while it's only been a few days with the Melo III I think it's the best of the bunch apart from the juice dump I had with my second Melo III 4ml... but I think I didn't have the coil in 100% because after cleaning and reseating it it's been spot on ever since.

Haven't checked other vendors but I got mine from @Sir Vape.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/eleaf-melo-3-tank

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Jakey said:


> Its weird hey. Seems like alongside the dud coil issue, that the tanks design itself is a bit off. Theres been two coils which work perfectly in my target tank, but when transferred to the gemini I get dry hits / airlock issues. When put back in the target they dont work properly anymore. Is it possible that the design / threading on my tank is messing up my coils completely? Or that the crap coils messed my tank up? My first coil worked wonders, since then ive been through 17 coils which have not worked. @Spydro @Christos @Rob Fisher



I had the advantage of not getting ANY Vaporesso gear until after @Rob Fisher had already found issues with the cCells and was engaged in the start of ceramic coil wars. 

Also I did not have the issues Rob and others have had with the black Gemini tank. As soon as I got it I pulled the factory coil out, put one on my many .9 coils in it bought from a specific run that have all been good without priming them, even with 100%VG joose. So I have never had an airlock or dry hit issue with the Gemini, do not have to loosen the top cap, etc. My only issue with it is that it leaks some from the bottom air slots on and off, and from the top air if I have it open. No idea if that would be the same with the SS Gemini tank I have as it still remains sealed in the box it came in unused, and will probably never be tried.

Which also brings up that I have never used ANY of the Vaporesso cCells except the .9 ohm that came with the 3 Target tanks and the 9 boxes of them I bought from a specific run of them. So all of them obviously from later runs than those being bought in SA at first. Some of those in use have around 150 tank refills on them and are still going strong (maybe in part because I dedicate each to a specific juice). So the 48 .9 cCells will see me to the end. I have not used any of the other ohm value cCells at all that came with their tanks, just tossed them in a bag and set them aside. 

As it stands right now IF any money was to be considered wasted on ceramic coil tanks it would be for the 2 Gemini tanks, and both of the Cerabis tanks (one still unused) and all the boxes of coils I bought for those two. I'm very use to the pay to play thing with vape gear, so wasted is not really a true statement in my caser. The Target tanks have had no issues of any kind at all. But I have a different tank now that I like better than them that will run the cCells. I said as of right now because it's still early in my use of the Melo III Mini tanks with .9 cCells as the only coils used. If these tanks hold up with no issues at all like it has been so far, a bunch more of them for liquid rotations will replace all of my other ceramic coil tanks, probably including the Targets.

Same with the mods. To go back to the KISS it was when all I used was my Reos, the current plan is to use the Minikin VGOD 120W and 2 Minikin V1.5 150W with the 3 Avocado 24's that are monster winning combos for my uses, and 3 or more Pico's with several Melo III Mini and III tanks using Vaporesso .9 cCells as my mainline regulated gear. The 3 Snow Wolf Mini's will fall away unless I run the 2 Avocado's 22's on a couple of them or keep any Target tanks in use, the new Noisy Crickets with all the crap I bought for them can go in The Box as well, and the TheoJunk is self explanatory. 

I've spent enough cash on this adventure, so it will take something new that is really earth shaking to get me to buy anymore reg mod/tank gear at all once all the Minikin's, Pico's and Melo tanks get here. The Reos have never let me down unlike much of this new gear has from the start. So they will always be my top gear, and I have enough of them for a couple of lifetimes.

However, I know me, so never say never.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is little doubt that the answer for ceramics right now is either of the two Melo III tanks (Mini or standard) with the new Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell. None of the Sub Tank coils come close and the other flavours of the cCell coils also leave you wanting... With my REO's and Melo tanks I could be happy forever... however I have three new tanks in bound next week for testing one of which is the new Vaporesso Target Pro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey

Spydro said:


> I had the advantage of not getting ANY Vaporesso gear until after @Rob Fisher had already found issues with the cCells and was engaged in the start of ceramic coil wars.
> 
> Also I did not have the issues Rob and others have had with the black Gemini tank. As soon as I got it I pulled the factory coil out, put one on my many .9 coils in it bought from a specific run that have all been good without priming them, even with 100%VG joose. So I have never had an airlock or dry hit issue with the Gemini, do not have to loosen the top cap, etc. My only issue with it is that it leaks some from the bottom air slots on and off, and from the top air if I have it open. No idea if that would be the same with the SS Gemini tank I have as it still remains sealed in the box it came in unused, and will probably never be tried.
> 
> Which also brings up that I have never used ANY of the Vaporesso cCells except the .9 ohm that came with the 3 Target tanks and the 9 boxes of them I bought from a specific run of them. So all of them obviously from later runs than those being bought in SA at first. Some of those in use have around 150 tank refills on them and are still going strong (maybe in part because I dedicate each to a specific juice). So the 48 .9 cCells will see me to the end. I have not used any of the other ohm value cCells at all that came with their tanks, just tossed them in a bag and set them aside.
> 
> As it stands right now IF any money was to be considered wasted on ceramic coil tanks it would be for the 2 Gemini tanks, and both of the Cerabis tanks (one still unused) and all the boxes of coils I bought for those two. I'm very use to the pay to play thing with vape gear, so wasted is not really a true statement in my caser. The Target tanks have had no issues of any kind at all. But I have a different tank now that I like better than them that will run the cCells. I said as of right now because it's still early in my use of the Melo III Mini tanks with .9 cCells as the only coils used. If these tanks hold up with no issues at all like it has been so far, a bunch more of them for liquid rotations will replace all of my other ceramic coil tanks, probably including the Targets.
> 
> Same with the mods. To go back to the KISS it was when all I used was my Reos, the current plan is to use the Minikin VGOD 120W and 2 Minikin V1.5 150W with the 3 Avocado 24's that are monster winning combos for my uses, and 3 or more Pico's with several Melo III Mini and III tanks using Vaporesso .9 cCells as my mainline regulated gear. The 3 Snow Wolf Mini's will fall away unless I run the 2 Avocado's 22's on a couple of them or keep any Target tanks in use, the new Noisy Crickets with all the crap I bought for them can go in The Box as well, and the TheoJunk is self explanatory.
> 
> I've spent enough cash on this adventure, so it will take something new that is really earth shaking to get me to buy anymore reg mod/tank gear at all once all the Minikin's, Pico's and Melo tanks get here. The Reos have never let me down unlike much of this new gear has from the start. So they will always be my top gear, and I have enough of them for a couple of lifetimes.
> 
> However, I know me, so never say never.


Thank you for your time taken in your response!!! Im also at the point where ive spent so much on trying / testing gear with hits and misses that I dont see it as a waste of money. The hits have been far more than the misses.

What grinds my gears is the fact that I was unfortunate enough to experience this tank with one perfectly working coil, no need to prime, no need to release any airlock. Just 90+ refills.of pure bliss. It honestly was the best vaping experience ive had in all my years. Kept comparing almost every drag to those terrible puffaway cigalikes I started off with 5 years ago. Juices I had lying around for ages were finding their way back into my tank and I enjoyed every one.

Im glad to hear that the Melo III is shining. Ive already got myself a target tank last week, and will begin my search for a melo tomorrow.

*is this the same Melo that comes with the pico kit?

All in all its been frustrating with the cCells and gemini, three boxes of cCells were definitely duds. But im really glad that I had that one coil which opened my eyes up to the world of ceramics. Just cant wait for my sx q class to arrive. I have a feeling that its going to elevate the vape experience im currently getting through all my tanks / drippers.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> *is this the same Melo that comes with the pico kit?



Yes indeed it is... there is the Mini and the 4ml version...


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> There is little doubt that the answer for ceramics right now is either of the two Melo III tanks (Mini or standard) with the new Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell. None of the Sub Tank coils come close and the other flavours of the cCell coils also leave you wanting... With my REO's and Melo tanks I could be happy forever... however I have three new tanks in bound next week for testing one of which is the new Vaporesso Target Pro.
> View attachment 55885


Gosh @Rob Fisher...... Ok I will hold out on the Melo for now then.... Or not Haha. That target pro looks stunning!!!! Going to do some research now. Thanks (for nothing  ) again. You seem to have an affinity towards adding confusion when no confusion is necessary. I was content in getting a melo and calling it a day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

And let me guess... You got the salmon target pro?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> Gosh @Rob Fisher...... Ok I will hold out on the Melo for now then.... Or not Haha. That target pro looks stunning!!!! Going to do some research now. Thanks (for nothing  ) again. You seem to have an affinity towards adding confusion when no confusion is necessary. I was content in getting a melo and calling it a day



Its a never ending story bud. Hahaha
Thats why i just decided to rather play it safe and go with the serpent as well i was contemplating on getting the melo 3 as well but i been happy with the serpent mini for this past week.
Too many new tanks to keep up with and dont have funds to tata ma chance hahaha. Least rta way i know i got a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> And let me guess... You got the salmon target pro?



I was tempted... but I pretty much prefer to get SS tanks because I can't handle coloured tanks that chip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Its a never ending story bud. Hahaha
> Thats why i just decided to rather play it safe and go with the serpent as well i was contemplating on getting the melo 3 as well but i been happy with the serpent mini for this past week.
> Too many new tanks to keep up with and dont have funds to tata ma chance hahaha. Least rta way i know i got a winner.



The Serpent Mini is also a winner of a tank for an RBA. And it delivers great flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> I was tempted... but I pretty much prefer to get SS tanks because I can't handle coloured tanks that chip.


You disappoint me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> Gosh @Rob Fisher...... Ok I will hold out on the Melo for now then.... Or not Haha. That target pro looks stunning!!!! Going to do some research now. Thanks (for nothing  ) again. You seem to have an affinity towards adding confusion when no confusion is necessary. I was content in getting a melo and calling it a day



@Jakey you will be very happy with a Melo Tank... I just have to try the new Vaporesso tank to see if they have finally got it right after two attempts...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

I see where my moneys going next thats for sure. Sell subtank / bellus / gemini / avocado.... Purchase serpant mini / Melo and and and and and

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> The Serpent Mini is also a winner of a tank for an RBA. And it delivers great flavour!



Totaly agree uncle Rob.
Its the smoothest buildable ive ever vaped and awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> I see where my moneys going next thats for sure. Sell subtank / bellus / gemini / avocado.... Purchase serpant mini / Melo and and and and and



Don't sell the Avo... it's still a good flavour tank even if wicking it is a pain. And don't sell the Gemini if it's the cCell version... just loosen the juice cap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Jakey said:


> Thank you for your time taken in your response!!! Im also at the point where ive spent so much on trying / testing gear with hits and misses that I dont see it as a waste of money. The hits have been far more than the misses.
> 
> What grinds my gears is the fact that I was unfortunate enough to experience this tank with one perfectly working coil, no need to prime, no need to release any airlock. Just 90+ refills.of pure bliss. It honestly was the best vaping experience ive had in all my years. Kept comparing almost every drag to those terrible puffaway cigalikes I started off with 5 years ago. Juices I had lying around for ages wete finding their way bavk into my tank and I enjoyed every one.
> 
> Im glad to hear that the Melo III is shining. Ive already got myself a target tank ladt week, and will begin my search for a melo tomorrow.
> 
> *is this the same Melo that comes with the pico kit?
> 
> All in all its been frustrating with the cCells and gemini, three boxes of cCells were definitely duds. But im really glad that I had that one coil which opened my eyes up to the world of ceramics. Just cant wait for my sx q class to arrive. I have a feeling that its going to elevate the vape experience im currently getting through all my tanks / drippers.



I've been playing this game for over 3 years now, so have a ton of gear bought that is out of service never to return to service (I shudder when I remember how much all of it cost). But to me part of the learning process that got me to where I am now, a happy vaper with a hell of a lot of gear that gets it done for me in spades with zero failures. I just need to turn a blind eye to the hype more than I have since coming to this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't sell the Avo... it's still a good flavour tank even if wicking it is a pain. And don't sell the Gemini if it's the cCell version... just loosen the juice cap.



Yes keep the gemini ccell. I only use it at home so doesnt make a diffrence if top cap is not tight on.
And avo is also an amazing tank especially for some nice clapton builds.


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't sell the Avo... it's still a good flavour tank even if wicking it is a pain. And don't sell the Gemini if it's the cCell version... just loosen the juice cap.


To be honest, only reason id think.of selling the avo is due to the fact that I cant really travel with it. Tge cCell vaporesso needs to be sold as already have a target and a will be getting a melo (and perhaps target pro shsould the reviews be good on that front) with only one regulated mod in my arsenal, three ceramic tanks seems to be a bit of an overkill


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spydro said:


> I've been playing this game for over 3 years now, so have a ton of gear bought that is out of service never to return to service (I shudder when I remember how much all of it cost). But to me part of the learning process that got me to where I am now, a happy vaper with a hell of a lot of gear that gets it done for me in spades with zero failures. I just need to turn a blind eye to the hype more than I have since coming to this forum.



I get exactly what you saying @Spydro about turning a blind eye.
If one doesnt around here you can actually land in a bit of a pickle with the bank. Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

Clouds4Days said:


> Yes keep the gemini ccell. I only use it at home so doesnt make a diffrence if top cap is not tight on.
> And avo is also an amazing tank especially for some nice clapton builds.


I havent gone wrong with the avo yet. Love it, havnt made any mistakes in wicking. The current build I have is a 5 wrap clapton with a 2.75mm id. Im hitting it at 120watts and its keeping up with a chain vape. Refilling every 4 minutes though . Unfortunately some gear needs to be sacrificed to fund new happiness...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> To be honest, only reason id think.of selling the avo is due to the fact that I cant really travel with it. Tge cCell vaporesso needs to be sold as already have a target and a will be getting a melo (and perhaps target pro shsould the reviews be good on that front) with only one regulated mod in my arsenal, three ceramic tanks seems to be a bit of an overkill



Three ceramic tanks overkill? One for XXX, one for MilkyWay, one for Slug Juice, One for other menthols, one for Pistachio Ice Cream... whoops we have run out of tanks already...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

A blind eye? How is that even possible. Uncle Rob seems to be a miracle worker who is able to cure that blindness.... Allowing you to see exactly that which you gouged your eyes out for in the first place. I want to flat out ignore his posts 99% of the time, but I just cant stop myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> Three ceramic tanks overkill? One for XXX, one for MilkyWay, one for Slug Juice, One for other menthols, one for Pistachio Ice Cream... whoops we have run out of tanks already...


Slug juice?


----------



## Spydro

Jakey said:


> To be honest, only reason id think.of selling the avo is due to the fact that I cant really travel with it. Tge cCell vaporesso needs to be sold as already have a target and a will be getting a melo (and perhaps target pro shsould the reviews be good on that front) with only one regulated mod in my arsenal, three ceramic tanks seems to be a bit of an overkill



Overkill depends on how many different liquids you vape. FWIW I dedicate gear, atties to mods and to a single specific liquid run I them. IMO even more beneficial in the cCells than my own builds where I could simply clean, dry burn and rewick to change juice. I don't, I dedicate them as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> I havent gone wrong with the avo yet. Love it, havnt made any mistakes in wicking. The current build I have is a 5 wrap clapton with a 2.75mm id. Im hitting it at 120watts and its keeping up with a chain vape. Refilling every 4 minutes though . Unfortunately some gear needs to be sacrificed to fund new happiness...



Those avos are thirsty little buggers Hahahaha. Used mine for a week everyday to work and back and following week went back to my aromamiser cause i was almost going through a bottle of juice a day.
Now i only vape the avo at home.
This is also the reason i went for the serpent to cut on juice consumption.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> Slug juice?



It's a juice made by a local chap @ET who works at @Sir Vape... it's a clone recipe of Fruit Loops that he mixed and I think added a little extra Lemon and I really enjoy it... not sure if it will ever see retail or whether it will just remain a DIY of his...


----------



## Jakey

Clouds4Days said:


> Those avos are thirsty little buggers Hahahaha. Used mine for a week everyday to work and back and following week went back to my aromamiser cause i was almost going through a bottle of juice a day.
> Now i only vape the avo at home.
> This is also the reason i went for the serpent to cut on juice consumption.


Its funny how these things work. You went to your aromamiser because the avo was too thirsty. Where as the aromamiser is damn thirsty herself! What happened to the days of a nautilus mini..... 3mls a day lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> I get exactly what you saying @Spydro about turning a blind eye.
> If one doesnt around here you can actually land in a bit of a pickle with the bank. Hahahaha



My bank added a new wing with the 3% they have made off the sellers from my CC purchases.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> Its funny how these things work. You went to your aromamiser because the avo was too thirsty. Where as the aromamiser is damn thirsty herself! What happened to the days of a nautilus mini..... 3mls a day lol



I still always have a REO... one battery and one bottle of juice for the day... now for the other tanks... I'm thinking of putting in a pipeline direct to Vapour Mountain!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> Its funny how these things work. You went to your aromamiser because the avo was too thirsty. Where as the aromamiser is damn thirsty herself! What happened to the days of a nautilus mini..... 3mls a day lol



Hahahaha . she is thirsty but not as bad as the avo i think. I probably save about 2ml a day using the aromamiser vs the avo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> Its funny how these things work. You went to your aromamiser because the avo was too thirsty. Where as the aromamiser is damn thirsty herself! What happened to the days of a nautilus mini..... 3mls a day lol



@Jakey if you think the Avo goes through juice at a rate of knots (and it does) then stay away from a cCell tank... I now order XXX a litre at a time!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> I still always have a REO... one battery and one bottle of juice for the day... now for the other tanks... I'm thinking of putting in a pipeline direct to Vapour Mountain!


Speaking of which. I have my first bottle of xxx incoming this week. Pretty excited about that! Still havnt teied their tropical ice. In fact xxx is the first vm juice I will be trying. Have no idea why its taken me this long

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Jakey said:


> Slug juice?



That's kind of like the Dippy Joose that @Rob Fisher runs in a Petri V2 on the AntzModz... custom blend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jakey if you think the Avo goes through juice at a rate of knots (and it does) then stay away from a cCell tank... I now order XXX a litre at a time!


What do you mean stay away from the cCells? Im already too deep into this cCell to turn back now. @Rob Fisher my Avo at 120w is waay worse! I go through two tanks on a single vape break at work. Have people looking at me like im a mad man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> What do you mean stay away from the cCells? Im already too deep into this cCell to turn back now. @Rob Fisher my Avo at 120w is waay worse! I go through two tanks on a single vape break at work. Have people looking at me like im a mad man.



OK the Avo at 120 watts will drink a little juice yes...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the Avo at 120 watts will drink a little juice yes...


Just got someof paulies coffee cake. At 120 it feels like im eating a microwaved tiramisu. Love it. Its all ive had today, think i closed in on 10 tanks today. @4mls a pop I think its safe to say I need to buy more coffee cake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

With 2 Avo22's and 3 Avo24's all with monster builds I'm thinking of running a hose from a 55 Gallon drum of joose for them. They have been my favorite tanks for the reg mods, and while the Melo tanks in the #2 spot running cCells will be joose hogs as well, it's the Avo's that'll drink up most of my joose on those mods.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the Avo at 120 watts will drink a little juice yes...



If you can run an Avo with the kind of builds I have on mine at 120W, you've got more hair on your chest than I do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jakey

Spydro said:


> With 2 Avo22's and 3 Avo24's all with monster builds I'm thinking of running a hose from a 55 Gallon drum of joose for them. They have been my favorite tanks for the reg mods, and while the Melo tanks in the #2 spot running cCells will be joose hogs as well, it's the Avo's that'll drink up most of my joose on those mods.


I just love how smooth yet aggressive the vape on the avo is.... Ok ok guys... I might not sell it. Thanks for convincing me not to make some money!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey

Spydro said:


> If you can run an Avo with the kind of builds I have on mine at 120W, you've got more hair on your chest than I do.


Its all in the wicking I think. The claptons seem to manage just fine. And FWIW the hair on my chest is just average.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> Its all in the wicking I think. The claptons seem to manage just fine. And FWIW the hair on my chest is just average.



You must eat food with peri peri Hahahaha.
My toppie use to say to me when i would complain about peri peri on my food...
"Its good for you, puts hair on your chest" 
I think it worked hahaha. I have more hair on my chest than him hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Jakey said:


> Its all in the wicking I think. The claptons seem to manage just fine. And FWIW the hair on my chest is just average.



I was just ribbing Rob. I have an Avo22 on a Noisy Cricket that I can vape comfortably at the 100W it is running at with a monster dual 24 Kanthal build, could probably take it much higher with dual Clapton's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> I was just ribbing Rob. I have an Avo22 on a Noisy Cricket that I can vape comfortably at the 100W it is running at with a monster dual 24 Kanthal build, could probably take it much higher with dual Clapton's.



You over 100 watts vapers are lunatics with cast iron faces!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's 15 minutes to pumpkin time so I'm gonna take a few long drags on my Melo III and head for the pit... chat to you loons tomorrow!


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's 15 minutes to pumpkin time so I'm gonna take a few long drags on my Melo III and head for the pit... chat to you loons tomorrow!



Have a good week uncle Rob and fellow vapers. Im hitting the pit too.

Vape on...


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> You over 100 watts vapers are lunatics with cast iron faces!



The "cast iron" body parts are lower (below the belt line).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spydro

Nighter's gents (only coming up on 3PM here). Thanks for the funny exchanges, I'll still be around when you open your baby blues again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> There is little doubt that the answer for ceramics right now is either of the two Melo III tanks (Mini or standard) with the new Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell. None of the Sub Tank coils come close and the other flavours of the cCell coils also leave you wanting... With my REO's and Melo tanks I could be happy forever... however I have three new tanks in bound next week for testing one of which is the new Vaporesso Target Pro.
> View attachment 55885


Now that Is pretty 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> There is little doubt that the answer for ceramics right now is either of the two Melo III tanks (Mini or standard) with the new Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell. None of the Sub Tank coils come close and the other flavours of the cCell coils also leave you wanting... With my REO's and Melo tanks I could be happy forever... however I have three new tanks in bound next week for testing one of which is the new Vaporesso Target Pro.
> View attachment 55885



So can I assume your getting a Salmon Target Pro to go on your Salmon Woodvil?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Just caught up with the latest posts in this thread

Then it struck me just how lucky we are to have folk like @Rob Fisher and @Spydro on here that buy vape gear at the rate they do and then kindly share all their experiences and knowledge with us. 

A big thank you guys!

It certainly helps big time!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Baker

Rob Fisher said:


> There is little doubt that the answer for ceramics right now is either of the two Melo III tanks (Mini or standard) with the new Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell. None of the Sub Tank coils come close and the other flavours of the cCell coils also leave you wanting... With my REO's and Melo tanks I could be happy forever... however I have three new tanks in bound next week for testing one of which is the new Vaporesso Target Pro.
> View attachment 55885



Has the ORC not arrived yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baker said:


> Has the ORC not arrived yet?



Not yet... just pulled the trigger on the shipment on the weekend... the parcel is in Memphis and on it's way... hoping by Wed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Thanks for the nice comments @Silver. But "The Big Box" is full with no more room for gear buys I won't use and I'm on the verge of retiring from the Big $penders Club.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jakey

Spydro said:


> Thanks for the nice comments @Silver. But "The Big Box" is full with no more room for gear buys I won't use and I'm on the verge of retiring from the Big $penders Club.


@Spydro I respectfully disliked that post  dont do it... We need you Haha.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi uncle @Rob Fisher .
Just wanted to find out if you got to try those coils that came with the gemini on the melo 3?
Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi uncle @Rob Fisher .
> Just wanted to find out if you got to try those coils that came with the gemini on the melo 3?
> Thanks



I haven't as yet... will have to dig out the boxes and look for dem coils sometime... all three of my Melo III's are operational at the moment... but will try and remember to dig for them tomorrow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> There is little doubt that the answer for ceramics right now is either of the two Melo III tanks (Mini or standard) with the new Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell. None of the Sub Tank coils come close and the other flavours of the cCell coils also leave you wanting... With my REO's and Melo tanks I could be happy forever... however I have three new tanks in bound next week for testing one of which is the new Vaporesso Target Pro.
> View attachment 55885


I put a new 0.9 Ccell in my melo III 4ml tank and if was vaping great however after I refilled it, the draw got tighter and the flavor wasn't as good as before. Is this the airlock problem that I've seen some guys get? If so, is there any solution to this?


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> I put a new 0.9 Ccell in my melo III 4ml tank and if was vaping great however after I refilled it, the draw got tighter and the flavor wasn't as good as before. Is this the airlock problem that I've seen some guys get? If so, is there any solution to this?



I haven't found a solution other than to open the juice fill cap to allow for the release of the airlock. *BUT *and it's *BIG BUT.*.. when you are finished vaping tighten the cap down otherwise the juice will *dump all over your mod*...


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't found a solution other than to open the juice fill cap to allow for the release of the airlock. *BUT *and it's *BIG BUT.*.. when you are finished vaping tighten the cap down otherwise the juice will *dump all over your mod*...


Thanks for that, I had mine open for the past hour, luckily it didn't dump the juice. Does this airlock go away after a while or does it stay?


----------



## Christos

I found the airlock present initially but, I have the SS coils. 
Switching to temp control has sorted things out for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> Thanks for that, I had mine open for the past hour, luckily it didn't dump the juice. Does this airlock go away after a while or does it stay?



I fight with airlocks on my Melo III 4ml and the Gemini! So damn frustrating... haven't played with TC...


----------



## Neal

Guys, been following this thread with a lot of interest as am in UK at moment and can get the ceramic coils with no stress, but having read the posts here I think I shall stick to a roll of kanthal and a small blue screwdriver. Seems like a great deal of hassle with no guarantees of a big improvement on the manual coil building aspect of things. Am sure many of you may disagree, but I do not have the budget to waste on gear that is hit and miss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Neal said:


> Guys, been following this thread with a lot of interest as am in UK at moment and can get the ceramic coils with no stress, but having read the posts here I think I shall stick to a roll of kanthal and a small blue screwdriver. Seems like a great deal of hassle with no guarantees of a big improvement on the manual coil building aspect of things. Am sure many of you may disagree, but I do not have the budget to waste on gear that is hit and miss.



The problem is the cCell produces the most wonderful flavour! Get a Pico with mini Melo III tank and some 0.9Ω cCell coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Are the .9 ohm coils SS or Kanthal? 
If you are using the pico and your coils are SS just press the fire button 3 times quickly and select temperature SS.
Once in temp mode take it to about 230 degrees Celsius and give that a try.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I fight with airlocks on my Melo III 4ml and the Gemini! So damn frustrating... haven't played with TC...



After all you've been through and you're still having issues sux. 

Just the opposite for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

I bought an iStick Pico/Melo 3 mini kit and with that I bought two 0.5ohm SS ceramic coils. I made a special 50/50 mix just to ensure the coil wicks properly. Primed the coil, popped it in the tank and filled the tank up. I waited about 20 minutes before I took my first pull. Gradually upped the wattage from 15 watts. I vaped it in wattage mode. After a few tanks of that 50/50 mix I thought I’d try out some of my other VG heavy juices. That coil had no problem keeping up, even with OHW 80/20 blends. The flavour I got from this coil and tank was the best flavour I’ve ever experienced. And I’ve been through a lot of RDA’s and RTA’s through my vaping journey.

All that was short lived as after a week or so I started getting dry hits… Tried new coils, tried the 0.9 ohm coils from the new batch and still nothing can come close to the vape I got from that first coil.

Now I’m just chasing hopelessly to get that perfect vape again.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Jakey

skola said:


> I bought an iStick Pico/Melo 3 mini kit and with that I bought two 0.5ohm SS ceramic coils. I made a special 50/50 mix just to ensure the coil wicks properly. Primed the coil, popped it in the tank and filled the tank up. I waited about 20 minutes before I took my first pull. Gradually upped the wattage from 15 watts. I vaped it in wattage mode. After a few tanks of that 50/50 mix I thought I’d try out some of my other VG heavy juices. That coil had no problem keeping up, even with OHW 80/20 blends. The flavour I got from this coil and tank was the best flavour I’ve ever experienced. And I’ve been through a lot of RDA’s and RTA’s through my vaping journey.
> 
> All that was short lived as after a week or so I started getting dry hits… Tried new coils, tried the 0.9 ohm coils from the new batch and still nothing can come close to the vape I got from that first coil.
> 
> Now I’m just chasing hopelessly to get that perfect vape again.


so similar to my experience. I'm chasing that performance of my first 0.9. never experienced anything even close to that flavor before or since. and that's the most dangerous thing ever because i just know that until i get it again nothing is going to satisfy me!

have a bunch of new coils that i have high hopes for. just waiting for my elusive new mod to be delivered (hopefully today or tomorrow) before i pop my tank on and give it a try. will keep you updated.


----------



## Christos

Jakey said:


> so similar to my experience. I'm chasing that performance of my first 0.9. never experienced anything even close to that flavor before or since. and that's the most dangerous thing ever because i just know that until i get it again nothing is going to satisfy me!
> 
> have a bunch of new coils that i have high hopes for. just waiting for my elusive new mod to be delivered (hopefully today or tomorrow) before i pop my tank on and give it a try. will keep you updated.


You guys are starting to sound like drug addicts. 

Has anybody tried the SS coils in temp control? 
I find it hard to believe that nobody has tried this yet.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Has anybody tried the SS coils in temp control?
> I find it hard to believe that nobody has tried this yet.



I will give it a go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Christos said:


> You guys are starting to sound like drug addicts.
> 
> Has anybody tried the SS coils in temp control?
> I find it hard to believe that nobody has tried this yet.


Will give it a go too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Jakey said:


> so similar to my experience. I'm chasing that performance of my first 0.9. never experienced anything even close to that flavor before or since. and that's the most dangerous thing ever because i just know that until i get it again nothing is going to satisfy me!
> 
> have a bunch of new coils that i have high hopes for. just waiting for my elusive new mod to be delivered (hopefully today or tomorrow) before i pop my tank on and give it a try. will keep you updated.



Exactly! Now that I know what juice can actually taste like, I wont stop until I find that perfect coil again. lol. And the problem is, you try and solve all the variables but non of them are constant. What's the best ccell tank? Is this a good batch of coils? Will they wick fine in the tank? 
Like now i have a feeling that mzybe it's the melo 3 mini tank that's the problem. But out of 6 coils one worked flawlessly. 
For 10 days. lol.

Looking forward to your feedback @Jakey.. Will make a special dua for you at iftaar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

Christos said:


> You guys are starting to sound like drug addicts.
> 
> Has anybody tried the SS coils in temp control?
> I find it hard to believe that nobody has tried this yet.


I feel like a drug addict!! Chasing that first pure hit!! Hahahaha.. 

Unfortunately I've only tried the failed coils in TC. Hits temp control almost immediately.


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> There is little doubt that the answer for ceramics right now is either of the two Melo III tanks (Mini or standard) with the new Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell. None of the Sub Tank coils come close and the other flavours of the cCell coils also leave you wanting... With my REO's and Melo tanks I could be happy forever... however I have three new tanks in bound next week for testing one of which is the new Vaporesso Target Pro.
> View attachment 55885


 Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on these Rob, They look too pretty


----------



## Jakey

skola said:


> Exactly! Now that I know what juice can actually taste like, I wont stop until I find that perfect coil again. lol. And the problem is, you try and solve all the variables but non of them are constant. What's the best ccell tank? Is this a good batch of coils? Will they wick fine in the tank?
> Like now i have a feeling that mzybe it's the melo 3 mini tank that's the problem. But out of 6 coils one worked flawlessly.
> For 10 days. lol.
> 
> Looking forward to your feedback @Jakey.. Will make a special dua for you at iftaar


haha shot, thanks man. Well with the Gemini I'm convinced that this is what happened...... the tank was fine, until i put the coil in. the coil worked perfectly. but the coil messed up the threading on the tank. now there's an airlock that cant be rectified. so i feel like there's a design flaw in both the tank and coil. 

This hasn't happened in the target. maybe the threads are more forgiving.

That's my theory and I'm sticking to it. i know that in reality that is not the case. but I'm adding all of these variables to the mix to justify the continued trial and error method.


----------



## Spydro

Replying here to a post from the "what's in your hand" thread as the better place to do so.



Rob Fisher said:


> ......
> 
> Yip the airlock issue is a boggler... I don't see much reported around the globe... but it sure is a airlock issue... I wonder if the airlock issue only appears after the cCell gets a bit bunged up with use? Even my new ORC tank gets an airlock.... and this only came after a week of use so maybe it's a cCell issue after major use?



Can only suggest from my own experience with the cCell's and their tanks... and it is the complete opposite of yours and those of some other folks. None of the Target, Gemini or Melo tanks I've used them in has ever air locked or dumped the liquids. Not to be a drol, but it's like something is being done different that causes the air lock. I have never used any of the cCell's/coils that came with the tanks except the Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCells that apparently have been from newer runs of them. The other coils from Vaporesso and Melo that were installed or sent as spares were never used at all, simply removed, set aside and a new Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell was installed for the first use of the tanks. Not a single bad 0.9Ω cCell has ever been found yet, and none of them in service has needed to be replaced yet despite some of them having been in service for almost 3 months that have seen up to well over a 100 tanks of use in that time. Some of that maybe because I dedicate each cCell to just one liquid... some because I don't push them as hard maybe with at least 5 mods being used all the time in every rotation so the cCell tanks do not get hot. And with some of those running cCells being ran well below max wattage for the cCells because that is what some of the liquids like best, those the highest is at 30W. I have also from soon after the start used more 100% VG juice in them than not without any of the elaborate voodoo priming rituals followed at first. Just fill the tank, take a few long no power draws, flick the tank to release air bubbles from the cCell and after a couple of minutes to let the juice get into the ceramic a couple more no power draws and flicks then vape. I tried and stopped as not needed dripping a couple of drops right down into the top of the cCell. Only other things I do is when I refill a tank I swab out the top of the chimney and the cap with a Q-Tip to remove any liquid that has collected there because it appears to be a bit darker colored so cooked some, and occasionally remove the cCell, wash out the entire tank and lightly rinse the cCell, shake mostly dry, reinstall the cCell then refill. Takes far less time to do than it took to tell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Not a single bad 0.9Ω cCell has ever been found yet, and none of them in service has needed to be replaced yet despite some of them having been in service for almost 3 months that have seen up to well over a 100 tanks of use in that time. Some of that maybe because I dedicate each cCell to just one liquid... some because I don't push them as hard maybe with at least 5 mods being used all the time in every rotation so the cCell tanks do not get hot.



@Spydro I think this is the reason yours are performing perfectly... tanks with my not so favourite juices do fine... the ones I push hard are the ones that fail and I'm convinced it's because the cCell takes some punishment. That would also make sense why when I first get a tank it's fine for a few days and only later does the airlock issue raise it's head. My main tanks I vape intensely... I have just changed the cCell in my ORC and tightened everything down and so far so good...

The juice dump I understand perfectly... Melo III 4ml with a loose juice refill will dump overnight.

Despite the issues... cCell's still deliver the best possible vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro I think this is the reason yours are performing perfectly... tanks with my not so favourite juices do fine... the ones I push hard are the ones that fail and I'm convinced it's because the cCell takes some punishment. That would also make sense why when I first get a tank it's fine for a few days and only later does the airlock issue raise it's head. My main tanks I vape intensely... I have just changed the cCell in my ORC and tightened everything down and so far so good...
> 
> The juice dump I understand perfectly... Melo III 4ml with a loose juice refill will dump overnight.
> 
> Despite the issues... cCell's still deliver the best possible vape!



Getting a handle on it is a good thing. Favorite juices in more than one tank would be a win as it is in my many Reos that run each of the most used juices in up to several of them. So a rotation with more than one tank running the same juice.

So the Melo dump because you left the cap loose because of airlocks. Double whammy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

So apparently the Target Pro Tank comes with the new ccell coils that have bigger wicking holes. 
I was watching Mike Vapes review of the new Target and Target Mini Kit. There he shows the new coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

skola said:


> So apparently the Target Pro Tank comes with the new ccell coils that have bigger wicking holes.
> I was watching Mike Vapes review of the new Target and Target Mini Kit. There he shows the new coils.



Will be playing with the Target Pro Tank today hopefully.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-target-pro-ceramic-ccell-tank-by-vaporesso

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> Will be playing with the Target Pro Tank today hopefully.
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-target-pro-ceramic-ccell-tank-by-vaporesso


Looking forward to your feedback.. Luckily SirVape doesn't have the SS version of the tank. I would have ordered it without a second thought


----------



## Rob Fisher

skola said:


> Looking forward to your feedback.. Luckily SirVape doesn't have the SS version of the tank. I would have ordered it without a second thought



Yip I hate black but need to test the new tank and new cCells bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I hate black but need to test the new tank and new cCells bad!


In the name of science!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I hate black but need to test the new tank and new cCells bad!


Please hurry , I need a fathers day - from dad to dad gift

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Guys, I bought the .5 ohm c cells knowing they are probably going to be crap.
I'm thankful I was wrong. 

They are crap in normal wattage mode.
Air locks and dry hits. 
In temp control they are amazing. No dry hits and no air lock whatsoever. 
I'm tempted to say they are marginally better than a reo. 

For complex profiles I got more from the c cells. 
Rebuilt the cyclone a few times today and the flavour is on par now. The draw is just smoother on c cells.
Side note, tilted coils in a cyclone bring out complex flavours 

I can appreciate the drive to get the perfect c cells but i urge you to try temp control if your c cells are SS.
The pico SS temp control is sufficient even though I have tried the coils on a dna 200.
The pico temp control works as expected and flavour is top notch with no issues.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Guys, I bought the .5 ohm c cells knowing they are probably going to be crap.
> I'm thankful I was wrong.
> 
> They are crap in normal wattage mode.
> Air locks and dry hits.
> In temp control they are amazing. No dry hits and no air lock whatsoever.
> I'm tempted to say they are marginally better than a reo.
> 
> For complex profiles I got more from the c cells.
> Rebuilt the cyclone a few times today and the flavour is on par now. The draw is just smoother on c cells.
> Side note, tilted coils in a cyclone bring out complex flavours
> 
> I can appreciate the drive to get the perfect c cells but i urge you to try temp control if your c cells are SS.
> The pico SS temp control is sufficient even though I have tried the coils on a dna 200.
> The pico temp control works as expected and flavour is top notch with no issues.



And what Temp do you fire them at @Christos?


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> And what Temp do you fire them at @Christos?


230 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Christos I tried the Target Protank (with 0.6Ω) on my SX Mini at 204C and 30 JOules and it works just fine but the flavour in power mode on my Snow Wolf is better... will try again at 230 degrees C!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> @Christos I tried the Target Protank (with 0.6Ω) on my SX Mini at 204C and 30 JOules and it works just fine but the flavour in power mode on my Snow Wolf is better... will try again at 230 degrees C!


Good to hear.
The c cells can only get better but there is hope for some of the c cells.
Keep in mind that the c cells start shining after about 2 tanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> 230 degrees Celsius.



Mmmmm in temp mode at 230C it's equal to 30 watts in power mode. Will try one of the older SS cCells in a Gemini now...


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I need to be a little more patient... dry hit... OMG!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I need to be a little more patient... dry hit... OMG!



Airlock on Gemini... juice cap opened... will try again shortly!


----------



## Christos

Dry hits in temp control don't sound good.
The purpose of temp control is to prevent that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Dry hits in temp control don't sound good.
> The purpose of temp control is to prevent that.



Yip my thoughts exactly... maybe my old SX Mini doesn't like SS... will try it on a Pico. It is working but I think the coil is already burnt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip Temp Mode on the Pico in SS is fine... will play some more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip @Christos the SS cCells do indeed work on the Pico in temp mod... but I find the vape less satisfying... it starts off just fine and then dries out? No dry hit and that's a good thing... Ahhhh airlock... Mmmm... good to know I can now use the SS coils... still prefer the POWER mode but will continue to play... nice to have other options...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @Christos the SS cCells do indeed work on the Pico in temp mod... but I find the vape less satisfying... it starts off just fine and then dries out? No dry hit and that's a good thing... Ahhhh airlock... Mmmm... good to know I can now use the SS coils... still prefer the POWER mode but will continue to play... nice to have other options...


The nic hit felt less on a 2 day coil. On a new coil with temp mode only it was good for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo

I received a working 0.9ohm ccell from the good @Rob Fisher a few weeks ago. I have to say, the coil really does give better flavour as it gets used a bit more. 

The first week or so the flavour was good, but after numerous tank of XXX, this thing is magnificent. No airlock, no leaking. My Gemini shall be used solely for XXX!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher are their any airlock issues u know about on the melo 3 4ml tank and if so any solution to sort it out

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher are their any airlock issues u know about on the melo 3 4ml tank and if so any solution to sort it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes their is, I have the 4ml melo III with a Ccell. The only solution is to open the top fill cap a little which will release the airlock but be sure to close it off when you done vaping otherwise it will dump the juice all over your mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher are their any airlock issues u know about on the melo 3 4ml tank and if so any solution to sort it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes their is, I have the 4ml melo III with a Ccell. The only solution is to open the top fill cap a little which will release the airlock but be sure to close it off when you done vaping otherwise it will dump the juice all over your mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

daniel craig said:


> Yes their is, I have the 4ml melo III with a Ccell. The only solution is to open the top fill cap a little which will release the airlock but be sure to close it off when you done vaping otherwise it will dump the juice all over your mod.


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's ceramic war time again... I have already tested the Vaporesso cCell 0.6Ω in the Target Pro and today the Target Mini and they appear to work perfectly... now let's try one in the Melo III 4ml Tank! Holding thumbs because I really need 4ml of juice in a tank!

Rigged up and almost ready to go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Test #1 passed... priming the coil is a doddle! Now to vape on it and see if the dreaded airlock appears... still holding thumbs!

Ceramic coiled Tanks... Protank 4, ORC, Target Pro,Melo III Mini x 2 and the Melo III 4ml on test!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey

Awesome. All in the name of science. Thank you for being our designated tester. Im sure your efforts lead many people in the right direction.

You have single handedly introduced me to the splendour that is ceramic coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan

Don't know if this is the correct place to ask but have anyone tried the ceramic coils in a aspire Triton yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jan said:


> Don't know if this is the correct place to ask but have anyone tried the ceramic coils in a aspire Triton yet?



I haven't but those that have report not enough juice flow....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker

Rob Fisher said:


> Test #1 passed... priming the coil is a doddle! Now to vape on it and see if the dreaded airlock appears... still holding thumbs!
> 
> Ceramic coiled Tanks... Protank 4, ORC, Target Pro,Melo III Mini x 2 and the Melo III 4ml on test!
> 
> View attachment 59113



Hey uncle Rob, how's this coil going?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baker said:


> Hey uncle Rob, how's this coil going?



Still no issues so I'm optimistic. Both my 4ml tanks are back in operation.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I have a batch of 0.9 ohm coils coming in tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

